

Office puts chips under staff's skin - fredley
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-31042477

======
SimplyUseless
A little pain for 2 hours to replace your office ID with this tiny RFID chip
to gain entry to doors, unlock/lock mobiles and computers, unlock copy
machines.

It is well known fact that RFID are easier to hack
([http://www.eweek.com/security/hacking-rfid-tags-is-easier-
th...](http://www.eweek.com/security/hacking-rfid-tags-is-easier-than-you-
think-black-hat)). I think this under-the-skin-RFID is being pitched as
convenience rather than better security.

However are we prepared for skin penetrations for making us more digital.

